# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  bruine afscheiding na de ogesteldheid

## fennyjannes

Hallo ik ben net ongesteld geweest en heb nu last van bruine afscheiding en vandaag kwam er een oud drupje bloed eruit by het plassen wie weet wat dit inhoud en wat ik er aan kan doen. groetjes fenny  :Confused:

----------

